# You may want to avoid Sotogrande!!



## Suenneil

or maybe you will want to go down there to stare in admiration at the woman that is KATIE PRICE AKA JORDAN! :yuck:

My goodness this woman is everywhere! Twice to Spain in as many weeks ... I thought I more or less avoided all this "celebrity nonsense" here ... it drives me insane :hurt: 


Katie Price: 'Dressage is my great passion. I love the way the horses move, they look so beautiful'. Surinenglish.com

Sue


----------



## Chica

Suenneil said:


> or maybe you will want to go down there to stare in admiration at the woman that is KATIE PRICE AKA JORDAN! :yuck:
> 
> My goodness this woman is everywhere! Twice to Spain in as many weeks ... I thought I more or less avoided all this "celebrity nonsense" here ... it drives me insane :hurt:
> 
> 
> Katie Price: 'Dressage is my great passion. I love the way the horses move, they look so beautiful'. Surinenglish.com
> 
> Sue


Who is she?


----------



## Suenneil

Chica said:


> Who is she?


She is isnt a "she" ... its just a pair of silicone breasts that likes having its picture taken!


----------



## Chica

Suenneil said:


> She is isnt a "she" ... its just a pair of silicone breasts that likes having its picture taken!


Hahaha....


----------



## mrypg9

Yes, when I read that story I made a mental note to stay well away from Soto Grande. 
The woman is a vulgar, talentless non-entity and in that sense a person of zero importance but she is unfortunately someone that many young girls look up to as a role model, believe it or not.
I pity her poor children.


----------



## Veronica

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, when I read that story I made a mental note to stay well away from Soto Grande.
> The woman is a vulgar, talentless non-entity and in that sense a person of zero importance but she is unfortunately someone that many young girls look up to as a role model, believe it or not.
> I pity her poor children.


Well said. 
Isnt amazing that you can become famous and make a fortune just by having your boobs inflated to such a size that if you fall over you'll just bounce back up.
Everything she does including her marriage to Peter Andre is just designed to bing her publicity. shes a disgrace to womankind


----------



## richie rich

katie Price aka Jordan,......what can I say, cheap? nasty? had more visitors than the eiffel tower? To be honest, I think that alot of guys would ( if they saw her in the street) think 'wow, there goes KP, check out the *** on that, and then think nothing more of it.
The beach balls attatched to her chest just make her look out of proportion. I bet if you stuck the same amount of silicon on her thighs she wouldn't be quite so photogenic 
Cheers all
Rich


----------



## Suenneil

richie rich said:


> katie Price aka Jordan,......what can I say, cheap? nasty? had more visitors than the eiffel tower? To be honest, I think that alot of guys would ( if they saw her in the street) think 'wow, there goes KP, check out the *** on that, and then think nothing more of it.
> The beach balls attatched to her chest just make her look out of proportion. I bet if you stuck the same amount of silicon on her thighs she wouldn't be quite so photogenic
> Cheers all
> Rich


Hi Richie

Do you know I was convinced that I would log on this morning and find at least one post from a male suggesting that "we women" only talked about her in this way because we were envious or jealous of her looks, talent, and hard work  ..... and I had my replies at the ready 

Im not a *****y, envious person at all by nature - but some things (some people) really wind me up a treat! and KP is definitely one of them!

When youve done airbrushing one of her pics to show us what she would look like with the implants on her thighs give us a shout! 

Have a nice weekend ...... Sue


----------



## richie rich

Her looks? Her Talent? her hard work? I'll grant that she's got sexy as hell eyes, but as for the rest, you might as well go buy a rubber sex doll. Hard work??? what hard work? from what I read she spends most of her time drunk, high, shagging or all three at once ...ah,..hang on a minute, she's getting paid for that so it could possibly be construed as work. and as for talent,....I've yet to see what her talent is, she can't sing, she can't act, so apart from being a professional bimbo I can't see what her talent is.
If however, we were talking abour someone like Catherine Zeta Jones or Emma Thompson, it would be an entirely different kettle of fish 
Have a good weekend
Take care
Cheers
Rich


----------



## Veronica

Suenneil said:


> Hi Richie
> 
> Do you know I was convinced that I would log on this morning and find at least one post from a male suggesting that "we women" only talked about her in this way because we were envious or jealous of her looks, talent, and hard work  ..... and I had my replies at the ready
> 
> Im not a *****y, envious person at all by nature - but some things (some people) really wind me up a treat! and KP is definitely one of them!
> 
> When youve done airbrushing one of her pics to show us what she would look like with the implants on her thighs give us a shout!
> 
> Have a nice weekend ...... Sue


I'm notvery good at this stuff but couldnt resist having a go. Before and after


----------



## richie rich

Well done,... Man she is a shocker  What ever happened to women that use their elegance and style to be attractive??? how come it's now how much like a porn star you can be? I mean,...should I grow sideburns and start wearing heavy gold chains and an Alpha symbol,...unbutton my shirt to my waist to expose my pale white pigeon chest? Would women find that attractive? ....I don't think so


----------



## Suenneil

Veronica said:


> I'm notvery good at this stuff but couldnt resist having a go. Before and after


:clap2::clap2::clap2: smartie pants V!!! well done ..... I always like to end my working week on a smile - sets me up for the weekend!


----------



## Suenneil

richie rich said:


> Well done,... Man she is a shocker  What ever happened to women that use their elegance and style to be attractive??? how come it's now how much like a porn star you can be? I mean,...
> 
> 
> 
> should I grow sideburns and start wearing heavy gold chains and an Alpha symbol,...unbutton my shirt to my waist to expose my pale white pigeon chest? Would women find that attractive?
> 
> 
> 
> ....I don't think so
Click to expand...



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  No please dont !!!!

Its so NOT ATTRACTIVE! 

Even Xtreme in his slightly stained tracky bottoms and wild hairdo is more attractive that that look !


----------



## Chica

richie rich said:


> Well done,... Man she is a shocker  What ever happened to women that use their elegance and style to be attractive??? how come it's now how much like a porn star you can be? I mean,...should I grow sideburns and start wearing heavy gold chains and an Alpha symbol,...unbutton my shirt to my waist to expose my pale white pigeon chest? Would women find that attractive? ....I don't think so


No I wouldn't if I were you. We would think "who is that man trying to impress. Am I impressed? No, definately not!!!"....lol. Well, that's how I would think anyway


----------



## tallbob

Suenneil said:


> Do you know I was convinced that I would log on this morning and find at least one post from a male suggesting that "we women" only talked about her in this way because we were envious


Talking as a male she would not interest me at all
perhaps if I was an oversexed schoolboy, but as a very small percentage of my life is spent making love to someone and a very large percentage is talking to someone sharing my life with someone and the small things that together that make up a person she would be so low down on my list as to not figure at all


----------



## Suenneil

tallbob said:


> Talking as a male she would not interest me at all
> perhaps if I was an oversexed schoolboy,
> 
> 
> 
> but as a very small percentage of my life is spent making love to someone and a very large percentage is talking to someone sharing my life with someone and the small things that together that make up a person
> 
> 
> 
> she would be so low down on my list as to not figure at all
Click to expand...

MY god Bob - I love you already! 

Please do you have any shorter brothers ? 

Only kidding Im already spoken for !


----------



## richie rich

hahaha,..glad to see that there have been some good mental pictures painted for the weekend )))) Seriously though, as tall bob says, talking and sharing time with someone with whom you actually like and admire is a hell of alot better than the proverbial quick shag ( apologies for using a little literary licence there) .
Anyway all, have a good weekend and when you go to sleep tonight, just think of a pale white pidgeon chest with heavy gold medallions and some scruffy 70's type sideburns 
Cheers all
Rich


----------



## Rosemary

I have read her autobiography, the first one. I didnt buy it but was given it by a friend to read.
Having read this it is easy to see why she is what she is - a terrible life, totally off the norm and its a wonder she survived it really. Not given her excuses to be the way she is but I can see why it happened.
Maybe we should pity her?


----------



## richie rich

HI Rosemary,
Welcome to the forum,...I'm a newbie like you.
I understand what you mean, yet I've got friends who have had not dissimilar upbringings, abused by parents, suicides in families substance abuse etc,..of the two I'm thinking of,..one is an Olympian and the other is a senior partner in a global managment consultancy. Kind of makes you think doesn't it 
Cheers and welcome again
Rich


----------



## Rosemary

Thanks for the welcome Rich.
Yes, i know what you mean, i worked for 20+ years in Social Care in the UK and have seen many come and go with the same sorts of issues - some make it - some dont. Guess thats what makes the world go roun d - we are all different


----------



## mrypg9

One of the reasons I hate Katie Price and her ilk so much is that they make me feel old and prudish which I'm not -well, prudish, anyway. Her and those brainless chavettes in Big Brother and other reality shows. I feel really disgusted at their antics - they demean women and vulgarise sex. 
The men who have posted here are little treasures. Do they feel the same about gormless male tw**s like certain Premier footballers and pop stars as we enlightened women feel about the likes of Jordan, I wonder?


----------



## richie rich

mrypg9 said:


> One of the reasons I hate Katie Price and her ilk so much is that they make me feel old and prudish which I'm not -well, prudish, anyway. Her and those brainless chavettes in Big Brother and other reality shows. I feel really disgusted at their antics - they demean women and vulgarise sex.
> The men who have posted here are little treasures. Do they feel the same about gormless male tw**s like certain Premier footballers and pop stars as we enlightened women feel about the likes of Jordan, I wonder?


hmmm, good question, Mainly the answer is no. The reason being is that to become an elite footballer or pop star you have to work damn hard because the competition is so fierce. When I look at the likes of Michael Schumacher, Beckam or even Robbie Williams, they're guys that have worked incredibly hard to get to the top. So even though they may be making a joke of themselves now, they've certainly put in the hard yards. The ones that I find annoying are the reality Tv wannabies. Shallow, insipid and characterless, but they fit teh target market.
On a similar point,...Paris Hilton...was anyone really aware of her before she made a porn flick? She had daddies millions but was a nobody, now she has an empire of her own, but, to be blunt, I can't find anything even remotely attractive or admirable about her.


----------



## tallbob

mrypg9 said:


> Do they feel the same about gormless male tw**s like certain Premier footballers and pop stars as we enlightened women feel about the likes of Jordan, I wonder?


Living in Spain means that unless I go looking for them I avoid papers like the Sun and the News of the World but I am aware of some things that happen,Richie Rich said "when I look at the likes of Michael Schumacher, Beckam or even Robbie Williams, they're guys that have worked incredibly hard to get to the top"

But unless i'm mistaken do they appear in the papers as often as say Ashley Cole?
I think not and why someone like Cheryl is still with him I have absolutely no idea

I am a Tottenham fan and the manager is Harry Redknapp his son played for Spurs and before that Liverpool ( Jamie ) he was part of a group that was called the Spice Boys but he's settled down with his ex pop star wife Louise and apart from that awful advert he very rarely seen

I remember an actor called Warren Beatty I think he F****D around a lot more than most but he's married and settled down same with Jack Nicholson but I think in both those cases it's an age thing now I certainly didn't admire them if anything I disliked a system that allowed them to do almost anything they wanted as long as the big bucks kept coming in


----------



## mrypg9

tallbob said:


> Living in Spain means that unless I go looking for them I avoid papers like the Sun and the News of the World but I am aware of some things that happen,Richie Rich said "when I look at the likes of Michael Schumacher, Beckam or even Robbie Williams, they're guys that have worked incredibly hard to get to the top"
> 
> But unless i'm mistaken do they appear in the papers as often as say Ashley Cole?
> I think not and why someone like Cheryl is still with him I have absolutely no idea
> 
> I am a Tottenham fan and the manager is Harry Redknapp his son played for Spurs and before that Liverpool ( Jamie ) he was part of a group that was called the Spice Boys but he's settled down with his ex pop star wife Louise and apart from that awful advert he very rarely seen
> 
> I remember an actor called Warren Beatty I think he F****D around a lot more than most but he's married and settled down same with Jack Nicholson but I think in both those cases it's an age thing now I certainly didn't admire them if anything I disliked a system that allowed them to do almost anything they wanted as long as the big bucks kept coming in


I agree with what you say but can also understand what rich. is saying. I'm a Tottenham fan too - tomorrow should be interesting, to say the least, and although Jamie R.'s frenetic manner of commenting annoys me -he's the original motormouth -he does offer a model of stable family life.
But undoubted talent aside, events like the infamous M.U. Christmas party a couple of years ago when hundreds of girls queued up to get into the hotel where the party was held and one afterwards famously boasted that she'd been sh****d by five players show just how low substantial sections of U.K. society have sunk. You'd think that being such a promiscuous **** was something to keep quiet about - and that goes for the players too.
I just think it's sad that teachers struggle to educate kids who see the fame and wealth enjoyed by these so-called celebrities whose dubious talents consist of having sex with all and sundry and getting publicly legless and turn their backs on education as a road to future happiness and success.


----------



## richie rich

mrypg9 said:


> I agree with what you say but can also understand what rich. is saying. I'm a Tottenham fan too - tomorrow should be interesting, to say the least, and although Jamie R.'s frenetic manner of commenting annoys me -he's the original motormouth -he does offer a model of stable family life.
> But undoubted talent aside, events like the infamous M.U. Christmas party a couple of years ago when hundreds of girls queued up to get into the hotel where the party was held and one afterwards famously boasted that she'd been sh****d by five players show just how low substantial sections of U.K. society have sunk. You'd think that being such a promiscuous **** was something to keep quiet about - and that goes for the players too.
> I just think it's sad that teachers struggle to educate kids who see the fame and wealth enjoyed by these so-called celebrities whose dubious talents consist of having sex with all and sundry and getting publicly legless and turn their backs on education as a road to future happiness and success.


howdy,...
Can understand what you say and I agree with you in part, but only part. In Denmark it is completely acceptable to get legless and bonk who you wish up until the time you're about 25 or so. ( this also fits in with the danish Education system as most Danes don't finish their education until they're in their mid to late 20's. ) they seem to understand that people in their teens and twenties will change partners on a regular basis and because of that recognition, nobody bothers to brag about it....it's seen as no more than a part of growing up. I should point out though, that once you turn 30, Danish society expects you to have grown up and 'got it all out of your system' and actually start contributing back to the comminty
I'm reminded of an article i read in The Age newspaper ( an australian publication) as to wether the concept of a lifelong, monogamous relationship was a thing of the past. The institution of marriage was originally founded when the average life span was about 35 years old, however, we now live longer and people do change over time, so is there really a place for long term monogamy anymore? It's a really tough ethical question. Add that to the fact that religion plays such a minor part of our day to day lives now and I can easily understand why younger people are wanting to experiment with different partners. ( granted 5 in a night is a bit much)
Our social strictures are relaxing, people are becoming more tolerant and the standards of 'acceptable' social behaviour are lowering, but you're right in that there does have to be a limit. But just think if you were alive 75 or 100 years ago and showed your ankles, you would have been branded a ****, just as you have done to the girl who boffed the footy players. Times have changed, behaviours have changed and the balance line between acceptable an unacceptable is now very blurry from a societal aspect. I think these days it's very much up to the individual as to what is Ok and what is not.


----------



## mrypg9

richie rich said:


> howdy,...
> Can understand what you say and I agree with you in part, but only part. In Denmark it is completely acceptable to get legless and bonk who you wish up until the time you're about 25 or so. ( this also fits in with the danish Education system as most Danes don't finish their education until they're in their mid to late 20's. ) they seem to understand that people in their teens and twenties will change partners on a regular basis and because of that recognition, nobody bothers to brag about it....it's seen as no more than a part of growing up. I should point out though, that once you turn 30, Danish society expects you to have grown up and 'got it all out of your system' and actually start contributing back to the comminty
> I'm reminded of an article i read in The Age newspaper ( an australian publication) as to wether the concept of a lifelong, monogamous relationship was a thing of the past. The institution of marriage was originally founded when the average life span was about 35 years old, however, we now live longer and people do change over time, so is there really a place for long term monogamy anymore? It's a really tough ethical question. Add that to the fact that religion plays such a minor part of our day to day lives now and I can easily understand why younger people are wanting to experiment with different partners. ( granted 5 in a night is a bit much)
> Our social strictures are relaxing, people are becoming more tolerant and the standards of 'acceptable' social behaviour are lowering, but you're right in that there does have to be a limit. But just think if you were alive 75 or 100 years ago and showed your ankles, you would have been branded a ****, just as you have done to the girl who boffed the footy players. Times have changed, behaviours have changed and the balance line between acceptable an unacceptable is now very blurry from a societal aspect. I think these days it's very much up to the individual as to what is Ok and what is not.


I found what you wrote about Denmark interesting as I was there for a Conference a few weeks ago. What impressed and shocked me most was the cost of everything. A good but not over-the-top dinner in my hotel -three courses, half bottle wine, espresso, cognac -set me back 100 euros 
My objection to the five -footballers- a -night girl isn't that she did it but what she did afterwards, i.e. contacted the media. As far as I'm concerned, people's sexual behaviour is their own business and not something to be publicised for money. After all, why not be a real whore?
It's unrealistic in this age of longer life expectancy for a monogamous relationship to be life-long, although it happens. People change as they mature and have more experiences. The important factor IMHO is stability where children are concerned and to achieve that you don't need to be monogamous or heterosexual, just sensible and for a while at least unselfish. Parents who seperate should still consider their children's well-being -far too many bitter exes use them as weapons.
What people without children do with their relationships is entirely their own business and the church (and everyone else) should stay out of their bedrooms.


----------



## Caz.I

mrypg9 said:


> My objection to the five -footballers- a -night girl isn't that she did it but what she did afterwards, i.e. contacted the media. As far as I'm concerned, people's sexual behaviour is their own business and not something to be publicised for money. After all, why not be a real whore?
> It's unrealistic in this age of longer life expectancy for a monogamous relationship to be life-long, although it happens. People change as they mature and have more experiences. The important factor IMHO is stability where children are concerned and to achieve that you don't need to be monogamous or heterosexual, just sensible and for a while at least unselfish. Parents who seperate should still consider their children's well-being -far too many bitter exes use them as weapons.
> What people without children do with their relationships is entirely their own business and the church (and everyone else) should stay out of their bedrooms.


Yes, I agree, I don’t think the problem is sexual freedom, it’s when young women measure their self esteem by the number of conquests they notch up and then “tell all” and try to use it to make a career. The danger is that other younger women with little or no self esteem try to emulate them and their behaviour becomes something that is valued in society instead of pitied. So you end up with a lot of tragic figures masquerading as “celebrities” who really need to sort out their issues in private and not in public. And the women who look up to them never learn about their own real value and what value they could achieve in their own in life.


----------



## jkchawner

mrypg9 said:


> One of the reasons I hate Katie Price and her ilk so much is that they make me feel old and prudish which I'm not -well, prudish, anyway. Her and those brainless chavettes in Big Brother and other reality shows. I feel really disgusted at their antics - they demean women and vulgarise sex.
> The men who have posted here are little treasures. Do they feel the same about gormless male tw**s like certain Premier footballers and pop stars as we enlightened women feel about the likes of Jordan, I wonder?


RUSSELL BRAND NOW THERE,S A WASTE OF HUMAN LIFE IF EVER I SAW ONE !
WHAT NEXT FROM THIS PLONKER SORRY 24K PLONKER.
AS FOR JORDAN NOT FOR ME THANKS


----------



## richie rich

DK certainly is expensive but the salaries are also quite high to account for that. Luxury items like eating out, cars, cigarettes etc suffer an enormous anount of tax. I know for a fact that when you purchase a new car in DK, you pay 185% ( no, that's not a mis print) 185% Afgift( various taxes, incl roads etc) and then you also have to pay 25% of the inital purchase price in sales tax. So normally if you want to buy a new car,...you have to triple the advertised price. Fuel is also pretty exxy,...benzine fluctuates between 9 and 11 DKK, so 2 or 3 euros a litre. I know in australia petrol is still only 1.38 AUD a litre which equates to about 1 euro.
I should point out that Danes do not as a rule have much of a cafe culture or even a 'meet up after work for a couple of beers' culture. Typically, a person will go straight home or to gym after work, have dinner and spend the time during the week at home. On a friday and saturday night, it's very much the opposite. Friends will normally go over to each others place for dinner and get half way sozzled before even thinking of heading out. It's unusual to bother going anywhere pre midnight and aslo unusual to even think about going home before 6 a.m. But I stress, this is only for the weekends. During teh week many Danes are incredibly focussed on their work, even to the extent of rarely taking personal phone calls during business hours.....bizarre but true
But back to our young friends with the footy players......Having worked in many bars and nightclubs as both a barman and doorman, I'm inclined to think that in many cases it's often the girls who are very exhibitionistic and who flaunt themselves provocatively are often the very same ones that have varying degrees of low self esteem. This is unfortunate not just for their own sake but for the sake of other younger or possibly envious girls who admire them for their looks and their perception of popularity. The old equation opularity = success. It's a shame but I don't blame the girls, I blame the parasites that make a living of publishing it, photographing it and reading it. The little old housewife who says ' my god how shocking' but then goes to the store and buys the next issue to see what else has been going on is just as much at fault.
I guess the good thing in DK is that when a smiliar thing happened ( a 32 year old politician had sex with a 15 year old girl which is legal here in DK) and a news paper tried to make a stroy of it, the politician quite openly said 'so what' 'was it legal...yes,' was it consensual,...yes' 'so what is the point of your story'. And that was pretty much the end of the article
So who is at fault for this societal breakdown? The people who report the story or the vultures that feed on it to sustain their own petty existences.


----------



## mrypg9

jkchawner said:


> RUSSELL BRAND NOW THERE,S A WASTE OF HUMAN LIFE IF EVER I SAW ONE !
> WHAT NEXT FROM THIS PLONKER SORRY 24K PLONKER.
> AS FOR JORDAN NOT FOR ME THANKS


Yes, he is a total waste of space and the salaries he and his co-plonker Ross get from the BBC make me glad I don't pay a licence fee for receiving the few BBC programmes I watch.


----------



## mrypg9

richie rich said:


> So who is at fault for this societal breakdown? The people who report the story or the vultures that feed on it to sustain their own petty existences.


Both. Those who exploit the vulnerable (and not so vulnerable) to make money and the people who buy the trash mags which feed on the tripe they put out.


----------



## jojo

jkchawner said:


> RUSSELL BRAND NOW THERE,S A WASTE OF HUMAN LIFE IF EVER I SAW ONE !


I love Russell Brand!! He never fails to make me laugh!

Jo xx


----------



## jkchawner

jojo said:


> i love russell brand!! He never fails to make me laugh!
> 
> Jo xx


oh no how can anyone find him funny apart from how he looks


----------



## mrypg9

jojo said:


> I love Russell Brand!! He never fails to make me laugh!
> 
> Jo xx


Jo, I have tried, really tried to find merit in that overpaid undertalented 'comedian',
but in vain. His so-called 'cutting edge'humour resembles that of a mentally challenged ten-year-old. All IMHO, of course.
I did e-mail the BBC after the Sachs scandal to offer my services as real 'cutting edge' comedy - after all, a mature, 'respectable' M&S dressed woman effing and blinding and talking about shagging would be something really novel, wouldn't it?
But they declined.....
Can't imagine why.


----------



## jojo

mrypg9 said:


> Jo, I have tried, really tried to find merit in that overpaid undertalented 'comedian',
> but in vain. His so-called 'cutting edge'humour resembles that of a mentally challenged ten-year-old. All IMHO, of course.
> I did e-mail the BBC after the Sachs scandal to offer my services as real 'cutting edge' comedy - after all, a mature, 'respectable' M&S dressed woman effing and blinding and talking about shagging would be something really novel, wouldn't it?
> But they declined.....
> Can't imagine why.


It doesnt say much for my mentality or sense of humour does it  I know what you mean about him, but I'm usually crying with laughter when he's on!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9

jojo said:


> It doesnt say much for my mentality or sense of humour does it  I know what you mean about him, but I'm usually crying with laughter when he's on!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Some of my friends think my favourite comic series don't say much for my mentality. I own every single episode of 'Allo 'Allo' on DVD and every time I watch I cry laughing too. I also like Les Dawson and Benny Hill!!!
So, as the Spanish say, 'Sobra los gustos...' etc etc


----------



## richie rich

my god that brings back memories, i used to love the likes of Benny Hill, Dave Allen, Sid James etc.....even the old series like 'love thy neighbour' or robyn's nest.


----------



## Chica

mrypg9 said:


> Some of my friends think my favourite comic series don't say much for my mentality. I own every single episode of 'Allo 'Allo' on DVD and every time I watch I cry laughing too. I also like Les Dawson and Benny Hill!!!
> So, as the Spanish say, 'Sobra los gustos...' etc etc


Me too. I love Allo Allo and have most of the series. I think they all play the roles extremely well....especially Heir Flick and the gay guy.......a classic!!


----------



## tallbob

mrypg9 said:


> I did e-mail the BBC after the Sachs scandal to offer my services as real 'cutting edge' comedy - after all, a S & M dressed woman effing and blinding and talking about shagging would be something really novel, wouldn't it?


I'd pay to watch that :clap2:


----------



## mrypg9

tallbob said:


> I'd pay to watch that :clap2:


For one moment I really thought I'd written S &M -had to go back and check...
The very thought of me dressed in black latex or whatever wielding a whip is putting me off my coffee and fig rolls....
Cheeky sod!!!


----------



## xabiaxica

They get Jordan - we get Peter Barlow from Corrie!!


he's been going in my local for his brekkie all week & last night butted in on the spanish group lesson I teach there


----------



## Zimtony

Katie Price?? No, you can give me Jojo, Sueneil, Chica, Tally et al any day of the week instead!!!!!!!! 

MWAH!!! Have a great weekend ladies!!


----------



## Chica

Zimtony said:


> Katie Price?? No, you can give me Jojo, Sueneil, Chica, Tally et al any day of the week instead!!!!!!!!
> 
> MWAH!!! Have a great weekend ladies!!


Aaaaaah isn't that nice ladies!!

You have a good one too Zimtony:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Caz.I

xabiachica said:


> They get Jordan - we get Peter Barlow from Corrie!!
> 
> 
> he's been going in my local for his brekkie all week & last night butted in on the spanish group lesson I teach there


Hi,
Not having seen Corrie for years, I have lost track of who peter barlow is (ken's long lost son?) but either way I definitely think you have got the better deal up there. 

Still, hope you told him off for disrupting your lesson!


----------



## Caz.I

Chica said:


> Aaaaaah isn't that nice ladies!!


Yes, indeed, what nice men we have here. :clap2:

Caz.
xx


----------



## xabiaxica

Caz.I said:


> Hi,
> Not having seen Corrie for years, I have lost track of who peter barlow is (ken's long lost son?) but either way I definitely think you have got the better deal up there.
> 
> Still, hope you told him off for disrupting your lesson!


I didn't even realise who he was until the next morning

my elder dd has been hassling her dad to get his autograph - so that she can sell it to a schoolmate! - all week (he refuses to ask)

I'm not usually in there in the late mornings so hadn't seen him myself - & also not a corrie fan!


it was only when I googled him & saw a picture of this pleasnt looking man that I realised exactly who he was!



no, I didn't tell him off - we are all quite used to 'off the cuff' comments from both spanish & english customers in the bar - I can often manage to weave into the lesson anyway


we had a group of spanish workmen want to join in a game of bingo one day (great way to practise numbers) - but they changed their minds when I told tehm there was no prize


----------



## Suenneil

Zimtony said:


> Katie Price?? No, you can give me Jojo, Sueneil, Chica, Tally et al any day of the week instead!!!!!!!!
> 
> MWAH!!! Have a great weekend ladies!!


What a lovely way to start my Friday morning ..... gracias Zimtony and have a great weekend yourself.

Sue


----------



## Tallulah

Zimtony said:


> Katie Price?? No, you can give me Jojo, Sueneil, Chica, Tally et al any day of the week instead!!!!!!!!
> 
> MWAH!!! Have a great weekend ladies!!


:kiss: What a sweetie!! Have a nice weekend yourself, Tony!!

Tally.xx


----------



## Veronica

Tallulah said:


> :kiss: What a sweetie!! Have a nice weekend yourself, Tony!!
> 
> Tally.xx


Put him down Tally , you don't know where he's been


----------



## jkchawner

Tallulah said:


> :kiss: What a sweetie!! Have a nice weekend yourself, Tony!!
> 
> Tally.xx


not long now tally can't wait for that sun and rest.
mind u bet you lot can't wait for a bit of piece and quite on here lol


----------



## Tallulah

jkchawner said:


> not long now tally can't wait for that sun and rest.
> mind u bet you lot can't wait for a bit of piece and quite on here lol


Hey you! Packed yet?!?! You never know....you might be able to log in and let us know how you're getting on! Is Jo gonna recognise you at the airport?! Not from your profile picture, she's not!!

xxx


----------



## jkchawner

Tallulah said:


> Hey you! Packed yet?!?! You never know....you might be able to log in and let us know how you're getting on! Is Jo gonna recognise you at the airport?! Not from your profile picture, she's not!!
> 
> xxx


SHE WILL NOW ME TRUST ME.
IM THE ONLY ONE WHO WILL HAVE A BAG OF TOXIC WASTE WITH THEM.
AND NO IM NOT JOKING ASK JO


----------



## Tallulah

jkchawner said:


> SHE WILL NOW ME TRUST ME.
> IM THE ONLY ONE WHO WILL HAVE A BAG OF TOXIC WASTE WITH THEM.
> AND NO IM NOT JOKING ASK JO


Shaun, stop shouting!! Have a good flight and everything and a lovely holiday.....it's gonna be hot, hot, hot over there!!

xxx


----------

